# Apprenticeship school question



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am currently a first year apprentice and curious what other peoples experience with the schooling portion was. It's unlike any college I've done in the past meaning, your sent home to complete homework assignments prior to covering the information in class. You then come back to class and go over it. Once in awhile we hit a concept/topic that is so new to me I spend hours trying to grasp it, or digging through multiple textbooks to find correct information. This is all before we've had a chance to cover it in class. I'm wondering if this is standard operation thorough out NJATC training centers?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I teach a JATC apprentice class.

How it works with us is that the students are provided with a class schedule at the beginning of the year with scheduled dates for each Unit test. They're about 2 weeks apart. They have a curriculum outline and all their textbooks, so they take that stuff home and read it, work on problems, etc. In class, I review the main stuff and field specific questions that they come up with from their homework. Then they take their test, and subsequently start on the next unit.


----------



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea that sounds like what we do. We go over certain things more in depth in class. I just don't like not completing homework 100% because of getting hung up in this or that. We have class every other week, test every other week, code tests sporadically as well. It's just different and I'm adjusting. When I was in college we covered lessons then went home to complete homework and I never seemed to struggle like I am now. My grades are good and I'm doing well, it just takes me a lot longer to do my homework and when I get hung up it's frustrating.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bellison80 said:


> Yea that sounds like what we do. We go over certain things more in depth in class. I just don't like not completing homework 100% because of getting hung up in this or that. We have class every other week, test every other week, code tests sporadically as well. It's just different and I'm adjusting. When I was in college we covered lessons then went home to complete homework and I never seemed to struggle like I am now. My grades are good and I'm doing well, it just takes me a lot longer to do my homework and when I get hung up it's frustrating.


Some topics are difficult. Getting a grasp on electrical theory can be challenging. Sounds like you guys would benefit from more frequent classes, but if that's not possible, see if your instructor will agree to some one-on-one time.

Also, hop on this site with questions. There's usually someone around that can prove knowledgeable.

Harry304E will be happy to provide a web link for just about anything, pertinent or not :laughing:


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not claiming that it is the reason, but I think part of the reason they do it that way is to promote communication with classmates and to improve your ability to improvise/problem solve. 

You've got to try to get it figured out yourself before you go running to the foreman asking for answers. 

Maybe? Maybe I'm crazy. Lol


Either way, if you're doing well then you don't have a lot to worry about. It gets tedious at times, but when it's over you'll be thankful you took the time.


----------



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

That's funny I've thought the same thing, in fact my classmates and I were joking about it last time we were in school. It has definitely gotten us to exchange numbers and lean on one another. Were a small class to, 9 of us, working with 3 of them on a job right now. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

im so burnt out on the jatc school. after having taking about 40 tests my fellow classmates have had it. we all freaking hate the school and all the people running it. most of the instructors are great. the problem with the tests are they always throw in at least 3 next to impossible bull**** questions on them questions that are just so technically specific and really insignificant to anything valuable needed. so on most tests u can pretry much guarantee missong three. no matrer how much you study and stress over getting prepared. its is complete crap for us that try so hard and get rewarded a 85% for our efforts. they are some real pieces of work that put these tests together. oviously over time they started doing this because too many people were breezing through and aceing tests or whatever. if you are lucky thoufh you get a good teacher who deems these types of questions as unfair and gives them to you. yet you may get stuck with a teacher who doesnt and it is not fun. to me this stands against everything what a school should stand for. it is supposed to be a place to learn. not tricked and bent over.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

and pardon my spelling, typing on my phone is a real bitch


----------

